# add flavor?



## kk1224kelley (May 11, 2011)

I currently have my first ever 3 gallon batch fermenting in its primary stage.(i chose to use grape concentrate) I would like to add a hint of vanilla. Can i add vanilla extract 5 days into fermentation? If so, any recommendations on how much to add to 3 gallons or should i just give it a taste.
Thanks for any helpful suggestions.


----------



## Julie (May 11, 2011)

Wait until fermentation is completed. Add a little at a time and taste until u have what u r looking for


----------



## closetwine (May 11, 2011)

Use real vanilla extract... not artificial.... and I agree with above. if had vanilla beans I would say put them in secondary, but not an extract...


----------



## kk1224kelley (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (May 12, 2011)

I'd think vanilla beans wouild be the way to go, that is, until I paid $7.00 for 3 beans for some mead I'm making. Real vanilla extract in the secondary would be good enough for me and my wallet!


----------



## fifthhorsm (May 12, 2011)

wait until the wine is completely done, just before your ready to bottle. use real pure vanilla extract.... best to use double fold..... do not use vanilla beans!!!! a good starting point is 1 tablespoon per gallon then taste.... only problem is that vanilla imprints so bad after a taste or two you won't be able to tell anything. also you MUST bottle in dark green bottles because the vanilla flavor is destroyed by light. this is one reason you don't want to use vanilla beans... most carboys are clear and light would defete the whole purpose. make sure you sulfite about a week before adding extract. that way the very small amount of sugar the extract often has won't case renewed fermentation.

i don't know what people have against vanilla extract???? it's nothing but bourbon or rum in which the split vanilla beans have been soaked in. it's then filtered and a little sugar is sometimes added?????

all that said... i think you'll be disappointed.... but do try it any way... vanilla flavor has to also have the vanilla odor for the mind to recognize it. but the odor is so delicate that the other odors in the wine drown it out. for a few years i had a source for top quality vanilla beans at a tenth of retail cost... i made the most of it.... was able to duplicate "nassau royale" a rum based vanilla liquer and developed an even better one... also made gallons of real vanilla extract and everything else i could think of.... love vanilla!!! but sadly that source dried up... been working on another but not having much luck. with the problems in mexico hard to get anything worked out.... mexico is the worlds largest producer of vanilla beans....
mike


----------



## Tom (May 12, 2011)

Yes add after wine is stabilized.
Ck EBAY I get beans there real cheap in quanity.


----------



## kk1224kelley (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the input. Being my first time, i dont think i want to chance spoiling a good tasting wine. I need success the first go round to build my confidence. i will keep the suggestions in mind for the future batches. i should probably keep it simple this time. hahaha


----------



## closetwine (May 12, 2011)

What you could do is at bottling, add a little to a bottle then make sure to label it... When you get to drinking them see if you like it... Then you know if it's worth dealing with, or you could split it and bottle 2 gallons plain and bottle the last with a touch of vanilla...

Here's the great thing about your first wine: even if it did come out horrible, chances are you learned so much in the process that you'll feel like you have to try again. If you get something good... it's just gravy!


----------



## fifthhorsm (May 13, 2011)

you should give it a try, you might have better luck than others or like the resuts... no real chance of spoiling anything more like you aren't likely to even know its there... that was my result... hard to get the flavor you imagine in your head... the smell and flavor of the wine just so overpowers it.
mike


----------

